# Wedding Head Table



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Just finished a wedding WineO and the head table for a customer. at their request they didn't wont champagne glasses on the wineo, reason so they could use it for wine later. all brides maids are wearing dark blue so i came up with blues champagne glasses on cherry stems and didn't make matching set of 10 but matching sets to each couple. brides maid and best man glasses are made 1/4 inch taller than the rest with a bead just above center. Each member of the wedding party get to keep their glasses as a keep shake with their name, bride & grooms name plus dated.

Wedding WineO made from curly maple and cherry stems with captive rings. gold ring rimed glasses and a stainless steel bottle stopper.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Jeff man, that is absolutely amazing. You are an artist to say the least. As always, fantastic job man.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool. What's the deal, do you buy just the upper glass part and make a base and slip in the glass?












 









.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Jeff,
better not post too many pics of these, somebody will start making them in china and sell them to walmart.:laughing:
Keep up the fine work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Simply incredible Jeff:
I agree with Mike...Watch out for the imports.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice Jeff,
> better not post too many pics of these, somebody will start making them in china and sell them to walmart.:laughing:
> Keep up the fine work.
> Mike Hawkins


wow aint that the truth. can you name anything that isn't made over seas!!??????????? what a shame!!! beautiful project where do you get the stem wear????


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful work!!!

If those folks put out the effort and money for what you made for them, I wonder what he rest of the wedding was like. I bet I would not have liked to pay the bill. 

George


----------



## expo09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Really beautiful work. Very impressive piece of workmanship. I like the little wooden rings around the wine glasses.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Another fantastic set. You're inspiring me to start trying these as holiday presents.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is: OUTSTANDING!

John


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike your right, that was one of my thoughts when i wrote the article for woodturning design, once published am i going to see them in walmart made form pine or balsa wood for $19.95 would piss me off. but hopefully they wont and woodturners would be inspired to turn their own to share with a special someone.

Cabinetman, yes that's how to make the glasses.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

The Wedding was last night and the Bride & Groom was amazed over the WineO & settings. a lot of their guest commented how elegant the head table looked. The Brides father told me there were two people wanting full wedding settings for their own kids weddings and three WineO’s for gifts next year.
Thank you for your comments


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeff,
That wedding set is just absolutely gorgeous!
Sounds like you may be busy for a while. And, that's good.
Beautiful work and excellent photography.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------

